# Changes/Goals for the New Year?



## moonbeam (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine is simply to streamline and concentrate on the core products, soap and candles, so I"m eliminating my Mini Soaps as well and some other very time comsuming products. The end goal is to have a little more time for ME - what a concept! I love what I do and that's what leads to things being so lopsided, 2014 is about balance for me. So that's my two cents! How about you guys? What are you going to do differently?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 5, 2013)

Does "use more restraint" count?  I need to stop shopping FO sales.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm with lizflowers42...I need to stop....well at least slow down.


----------



## Sihir (Nov 5, 2013)

My goal is to increase my production and learn new techniques, as well as keep a stable stock of items so that when soap-spiration hits I can do something about it! It seems that my goal is the opposite of some of you guys'!


----------



## Admin (Nov 11, 2013)

My goal is to finally be off the smokes. 

I've tried so many times now, and I started a med to help me quit. Fingers crossed guys!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> My goal is to finally be off the smokes.
> 
> I've tried so many times now, and I started a med to help me quit. Fingers crossed guys!


 
Austin, it's hard, but it's worth it. I have read that the more times you try to quit, the more likely you are to quit finally. All those other attempt weren't failures. They were preparing you to quit for good.

People laugh at me for this, but it really helped me quit. I loved smoking, and I loved cigarettes, but I wanted to quit, so I looked at it as a break-up, and I wrote break-up letters to my cigarettes. Like, "Dear cigs, I love you, but you just aren't good for me." "Dear cigs, Thanks for being there for me, but I can't be in this relationship any more." "Dear cigs, I just can't allow you to take all my money and leave me feeling bad any more."

It really helped me! It might not be the trick to help you, but be creative, and find something that works. And remember, it gets easier every day.

Feel free to message me if you need support. You can do this!


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been nonsmoking for 4 months now. I still miss it everyday.  Smoked for a really long time and I loved it. But I don't regret quitting at all. Good luck and if I can do it you can!  Trust me.  I used Chantix to quit. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't regret quitting, I regret starting. I started real young, and I'm worried that has me in a bad cycle. 

I've smoked more in my life than not.


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 12, 2013)

Austin, I started when I was 12. I smoked for 33 years. Oopppss, you can do the math and I smoked way too long


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## SoapHappyNYC (Nov 12, 2013)

My goal is to keep learning new techniques until I have some beautiful creations.


----------



## Admin (Nov 20, 2013)

evilnurse said:


> Austin, I started when I was 12. I smoked for 33 years. Oopppss, you can do the math and I smoked way too long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making



I started at 12 and am at 18 years. 

It's to long. My meds are increased. We will see how it goes.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 20, 2013)

My goal is not to let myself feel daunted or discouraged in pursuing my desire to make and sell beautiful soap. Too many times in my life I've stopped going forward in the direction of happiness. I will allow myself joy and success.

Also, just because I let myself down one day doesn't mean I have to give up because I've lost ground. I will also allow myself small setbacks, not call them failures and not let them impede my progress.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know if I will ever sell soap, although I like to dream about it. But my goal for the new year is to acquire skills & techniques that will produce beautiful, sellable soaps every time.


----------



## kikajess (Nov 20, 2013)

Great topic!

My soap goals are to have a consistently awesome base soap formula I feel great about selling, and to get a very small soap business going. I have been daydreaming about a soap business for years now. This year I finally actually made some soap! I have registered my business name, too. So I have two of the first steps down. Hopefully this time next year I will be ready to sell a thoroughly tested, tried, and true bar of soap. 

Personal goals are to floss every night, run at least 40 miles a week, and eat more raw meals. 

Regarding smoking, thinking of myself as an ex-smoker rather than a non-smoker helped my mental game. I also remember repeating to myself "I'd rather be an ex-smoker who sometimes wants a cigarette than a smoker who always wants to quit." I quit in 2010 after 18 years of smoking. It was my 2nd attempt and I am still an ex-smoker today! What's more, I'm an ex-smoker who is running a marathon this Sunday. What, what?

Good luck with all your goals, everyone!


----------



## roseb (Nov 20, 2013)

I want to keep perfecting my soaps and branch out into other body products.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh, I forgot. My other goal is to keep smoking.


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 29, 2013)

My goal is to find good craft shows in our area and take my products to sell at them.  One or 2 shows a year don't cut it.  Not with the inventory I need to move!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 29, 2013)

My goal is to get a core of stable and (of course) efficacious products under my belt as well as pushing my boundaries in soaping.

I will always be a smoker, I just don't smoke cigarettes anymore - I can't do what some people do and just smoke now and then.  So I smoke a pipe, and limit myself to 3 or 4 per week.


----------



## Jencat (Dec 5, 2013)

My business goal is to find more time to practice making soap and b&B products so I can get my business off the ground.  

My personal goal is to lose some of the weight that keeps finding me even though it means I'll have to make time for exercise


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2013)

New goal, lose some weight. The doc says I need to lose it or start medication for my blood pressure.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 6, 2013)

My goal is too learn and practice this soap making craft so eventually I can sell soaps to raise money for research into a cure for Parkinson's disease, Breast Cancer and for my local Animal Welfare Shelter. I've recently been diagnosed with Early Onset Parkinson's which is why I suddenly have soap time. Which is ironically cool for me.  If you see blurry photos you now know why bwhahaha. My buddy was diagnosed at the same time with breast cancer. They say raise money for charity doing something you love. Well this is what I thought of first! I'm in very early retirement because I'm lucky enough that I can afford it so I can put my energy into to this project which is also a type of therapy for me. 

 I started making soap almost 9 years ago  now but never had the time to really work on it to a level of comfort to sell the stuff. So still a newb really. Never made it past CP, CPOP and M & P. HP scares the pants of me. So my other goal, try HP.


----------

